# i dont think they like our new addition



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sooo...we went to the grocery store today and found the "perfect" macaw! well dally and tsuka didnt like him so much...

this is mushroom the macaw lol ok ok not a real bird but its funny


































they just arent sure what to make of him... lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwwww haha my mom bought a small plastic bird to be aeros friend but aero was terrified of it


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

haha that is way to cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they had a hissy fit... they always hiss at these things, but they werent as bad as the other stuffed animals... lol


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol, yeah, they do look quite apprehensive of the new cagemate.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

guess they dont like macaws, eh? they accepted him more than the gingerbread man


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha, the gingerbread man was quite the travesty, eh?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they still hate it! i dont get it lol all my stuffed animals are cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Maybe its jealousy and they think they're cuter than your stuffed animals?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, thats true. theyre much cuter than them (though i think mushroom the macaw might be giving them a run for their money... i wanted this one for months!)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA that's funny! Hershey tries to blend in with mine but I have so many on the shelf now that they fall off when she lands on them lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine are on the bed lol. im a stuffed animal freak. get one from my fiance every holiday lol so mushroom is an early easter present (he was expensive!!! see how small he is? he was 7.50!!!!)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Same with my hubby except there was no room on our bed anymore so he bought me shelves for them, except now I'm running out of room on those too! Its so funny how they react to them though, Cinnamon hates everything! I got a license plate thing today that says "I love my cockatiels" and she freaked out anytime it came near her!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha where do you get those?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My hubby got it online I will have to ask him...I also have a tiel shirt once I get it washed tomorrow I'm going to make a thread for it so everyone can see it lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Same with my hubby except there was no room on our bed anymore so he bought me shelves for them, except now I'm running out of room on those too! Its so funny how they react to them though, Cinnamon hates everything! I got a license plate thing today that says "I love my cockatiels" and she freaked out anytime it came near her!


Cool I want one! I have a one on my door that reads Beware of Attack Gecko  now I need a cockatiel one


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i made my own tiel shirt with paint, but it needs repainting and an update LOL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have a sign on the bird room door that reads "beware attack cockatiel" a friend got for me as a going away present. I'll post it tomorrow with pix and the site where it can be bought lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im looking forward to that!


----------

